# BIOS Batterie wechseln



## jumpel (8. April 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

die BIOS Batterie eines 7 Jahre alten Rechners ist leer und muss gewechselt werden.
Ausgebaut hab ich sie schon. Ist so ne kleine runde Knopfzelle.

Jetzt weis ich aber nicht welche "Daten" die neue haben muss. 
Draufstehen tut lediglich: 
+
KTS
Lithium Battery
Japan STD
CR2032

Wisst ihr WO ich sowas kaufen kann und WELCHE genau ich kaufen muss?


Grüße und vielen Dank im vorraus.
jumpel


----------



## kress (8. April 2010)

Nimm sie am besten mit, die alte Batterie, und geh in einen Elektronikmarkt, zu Not tuts auch ein Baumarkt. Die Knopfzellen sind alle gleich, nur die Größe ist eben verschieden. Such dir eine Batterie mit der selben Größe, das sollte klappen.


----------



## GxGamer (8. April 2010)

Ich kauf mir die Dinger sobald sie bei Aldi kommen.
Dann kost es mich nicht soviel (3er-Pack) und ich finde die richtig gut.

Was du brauchst ist eine 3V CR2032, alles andere ist nicht relevant.

Die ersten 2 Zahlen stehen für den Durchmesser und die letzten 2 für die Dicke der Batterie.


----------



## dot (8. April 2010)

jumpel schrieb:


> Wisst ihr WO ich sowas kaufen kann und WELCHE genau ich kaufen muss?



Eigentlich hat sowas jeder Elektromarkt die auch sonst Batterien fuehren. Ansonsten vielleicht auch mal die Radio und Fernsehfritzen abklappern. Ist aber eigentlich eine Standardbatterie (CR2032 Die Bezeichnung sollte eindeutig sein).


----------



## Fat_Tony (17. April 2010)

Also wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben is die wichtige CR 2032 wenn du ne Batterie mit der Bezeichnung in den Händen hast dann passt alles.
Zum kaufen du solltest die Batterie in jedem Elektrofachgeschäft finden da sind die allerdings relativ teuer du kommst billige weg wen du z.b. auf E-Bay suchst.
Ich hab dan noch einen tipp wen du gewillt bist länger zu warten: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.751
Das ganze hat so einen Monat Lieferzeit funktioniert aber einwandfrei hab die mir selber bestellt.


----------

